# Rate Crisick from lookism.net



## bolgin (Jan 28, 2019)

he is a entrepreneur,

a model,

have a 9x9 horsecock,

a professional cs player,

a pro kickboxer,

a marketing teacher,


and speaking 5 languages.




i need ur help @FatmanO

ur the only blackpilled person heire


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 28, 2019)

I mog him with...........


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 28, 2019)

Same level looks as me, I respect him for that


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 28, 2019)

This the reason why this forum is failing and mods dont ban peopl like this @11gaijin @Dude420


----------



## androidcel (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Dude420 (Jan 28, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> This the reason why this forum is failing and mods dont ban peopl like this @11gaijin @Dude420



I'll discuss this with the other mods. Thanks.


----------



## androidcel (Jan 28, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> I'll discuss this with the other mods. Thanks.


He is good poster don't ban him


----------



## bolgin (Jan 28, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Same level looks as me, I respect him for that


aware me on who are you


----------



## VST (Jan 28, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Same level looks as me, I respect him for that


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 28, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> This the reason why this forum is failing and mods dont ban peopl like this @11gaijin @Dude420




Im the biggest slayer on the psl scene


----------



## bolgin (Jan 28, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Im the biggest slayer on the psl scene








mmhmhmhm what a slayer!!!

but i am pretty sure i have seen much attractive sewer rats than you


----------



## Jaded (Jan 28, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Same level looks as me, I respect him for that


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 28, 2019)

bolgin said:


> aware me on who are you


fuark the prettiness in your signature


----------



## manlet cUnt (Jan 30, 2019)

manlet/10


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 30, 2019)

bolgin said:


> he is a entrepreneur,
> 
> a model,
> 
> ...


I like him cause I heard he defended me when I posted my original bodypics on lookism about 7 months ago


----------

